# Fiat Rust Warranty



## 90450 (May 1, 2005)

Has anyone had experience of getting Fiat to honour their 8 year rust warranty? I have rust showing above the windscreen and a couple of other places on my 2004 Ducato and Fiat say that the lining in the cab needs removing before they decide if it comes under the terms of their warranty (rusting from inside - out). A body repair chap I have consulted says it is from inside to out. It certainly isn't because of stone chips etc. If Fiat say it isn't covered by their warrantyI pay for removing/replacing the lining. I think they are being unreasonable as I don't think it can be replaced as it was and for the amount it would cost to remove the windscreen & treat the rust the risk is not worth it.
Is there an arbitration service?
Any thoughts appreciated.
Dafydd


----------

